# Alternative to AIM MSN YAHOO ICQ found!



## SpotMaxDog (Jul 25, 2001)

i found a freeware proggie called trillian that i've been using for about a month or so, it's a instant message program that can connect to all 5 major im networks, Yahoo, ICQ, MSN, AOL, and IRC chat. http://www.trillian.cc It's awsome, and it's skinnable!


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

SpotMaxDog said:


> i found a freeware proggie called trillian that i've been using for about a month or so, it's a instant message program that can connect to all 5 major im networks, Yahoo, ICQ, MSN, AOL, and IRC chat. http://www.trillian.cc It's awsome, and it's skinnable!


 IRC is the oldest and is still used a great deal. I have ICQ, MSN, and AIM myself. Most people I know are on AOL which is why I started using it in the first place. Trillian is mearly an application that allows you to use all the aformentioned services via one interface.

That being said, Trillian is a good application. Which allows you to use most critical functions for IM/chat.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I tried Trillian, but at the time when downloaded for free it came complete with ads. I've found gaim and I haven't looked back.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree, I hated Trillan. I just used independant apps for their respective services - MSN messenger, IRC clients... Now I use GAIM. it rocks the house, can do it all add free. Although it does lack some features - but that doesnt bother me.

Late,


----------

